

How do I write a freelance contract for web programming work? - falsestprophet

I want to know what to look for in a freelance contract for web programming work and what to include if I have the opportunity to write one myself. I imagine many of you have been in my situation; I appreciate your help.<p>In the absence of experience, idle speculation will do.<p>
======
epi0Bauqu
I can send you the one I used to use. Just shoot me an email if you want it.

